# Not just famous for slingshot



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

well I was watching Monster Quest on History Channel and saw a familiar face.....it seems that Cheif AJ isn't just known for slingshots, so I did some looking 
http://www.s8int.com/eyewit23.html
Hes also a published author
http://www.amazon.com/Tsunami-Twins-John-Chief-Huffer/dp/0595343473
A Bishop in his own church
http://www.chiefaj.com/native_american.htm
a record setter
http://www.algotto.com/chiefaj.htm
A jack of all trades one might say, and a major self premotor
http://www.herald-review.com/news/local/article_93adf7d6-dffc-5588-8374-265e6e746f8e.html
http://www.chiefaj.com/

*I am in no way promoting or degrading Chief AJ or any of his endeavors or products, I simply thought there might be others who would find this interesting as well*..


----------

